# Closing shop



## wolftat (Mar 26, 2013)

Life sometimes does some funny things. I have decided to close shop since I never truly recovered from the hurricane damage or health issues and just don't have the time or the will to do it again. So next week I will start listing all my inventory and equipment to sell. I'll probably keep the bare neccessities but will part with the rest. While life has been funny, so has my marriage and looks like that is down the drain too (3rd one so I'm used to it). So I may soon become a permanant resident down south (or Arizona) depending on a few work issues. Other than that, everything is just great.


----------



## Hubert H (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry seems like such a weak expression - and yet - I'm sorry to hear your report.  Wishing you good and better days ahead.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Mar 26, 2013)

Wishing you all the best in whatever direction you go!


----------



## Steve Busey (Mar 26, 2013)

wolftat said:


> Life sometimes does some funny things.



Neil,

Sorry for your woes.  I hope your feet land on solid ground somewhere in the very near future. 

Thank you for all the contributions you've made to IAP and this amazing community!


----------



## Russknan (Mar 26, 2013)

+1 on what Steve said. Hope the future is brighter for you. Russ


----------



## Haynie (Mar 26, 2013)

Bummers.  I wish you good luck.


----------



## Monty (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry to hear this. But when one door closes another opens. Wishing the best of luck.


----------



## Real (Mar 26, 2013)

Neil:

Life really does funny things sometimes. I know you have been through a lot. Personally, the knowledge you have shared and your generosity will always be greatly appreciated. Mathieu and I wish you well no matter you end up.

Real


----------



## farisdayoff (Mar 26, 2013)

Keep your head up brotha. And keep chugging along. Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 26, 2013)

Good thoughts for an ultimately successful "bounce".


----------



## greggas (Mar 26, 2013)

Neil;

Sorry to hear things have been down for you...hope it all works out for you


----------



## jallan (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry to hear what happened.  I have been their. Good Luck and all the best
Jallan


----------



## walshjp17 (Mar 26, 2013)

Neil,

Sorry to hear of your woes.  Here's hoping a smooth and quick landing.


----------



## Rchan63 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi Neil

Sorry to hear you're down but I'm sure days will get better.


----------



## pensbydesign (Mar 26, 2013)

sad to hear i hope you land on your feet


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 26, 2013)

I hope you can find a new opportunity out of all this.  Good luck to you.


----------



## cnirenberg (Mar 26, 2013)

Neil,
Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 26, 2013)

Neil, I will add you to my daily prayer list! In the meantime, if there is anything that i can do to help out please let me know. 

  "Do not let your hearts be troubled. Trust in God; trust also in me"
       ~John 14:1 NIV


----------



## broitblat (Mar 26, 2013)

Neil,

I hope things turn better for you (no pun intended).

  -Barry


----------



## Erik831 (Mar 26, 2013)

Neil,
Im Sorry to hear about all you're going through , may The Lord give you strength and guide you in all decisions you make . Cheer up man here's a big community that loves you and are willing to help you .

Erik

Matthew 11:28
&ldquo; Come to Me, all who are weary and heavy- laden, and I will give you rest."


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 26, 2013)

Neil, good luck in whatever you decide to do and where ever you move to. If you need anything that I can help with let me know.


----------



## lorbay (Mar 26, 2013)

All the best Neil on your travels out west.

Lin.


----------



## Russell Hodge (Mar 26, 2013)

Heading west? Come down here where many of your neighbors live, Charlotte, NC. Looks like you have your head up and are ready for the next chapter of your life. Good for you. Rock on, man!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know what's going on Neil. I wish the best for you, wherever you go, whatever you do. I know you're resourceful, and I'm not worried at all. You WILL be missed around here though. Best wishes.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 26, 2013)

Take Care Neil!

Life can't keep the Marine down!! Hang in there! There has to be something better for you on the horizon especially given all the good work you did with the Sandy Hook fund raising!

Let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry to hear about all the problems. I wish you all the best in whatever you do. Take care.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 26, 2013)

Wishing you all the best Neil.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 26, 2013)

Very sorry to hear this Neil! 
I do believe what Monty said ... I hope when you open that next door it leads you to opportunities, health and happiness!


----------



## Bob Wemm (Mar 26, 2013)

Good things happen to good people. Sometimes the ride is bumpy,(I know about that) but better days are ahead.
I wish you every success in your NEW life.

Bob.


----------



## tim self (Mar 26, 2013)

All in the life of a Jarhead.  Keep your head up and good luck.


----------



## redbulldog (Mar 26, 2013)

Good Luck in all you do Neil.
You will be missed here.


----------



## triw51 (Mar 27, 2013)

IF Arizona is in your future give me a shout I live a little south of Flagstaff.  Maybe we can get togeather for a great cup of coffee or a cold one.


----------



## Tanner (Mar 27, 2013)

Good luck with everything.  You'll bounce back.  I just did after a divorce and move.  It took a year but I'm back in the saddle.  I'm in Arizona.  If you come this way, give a shout out.


----------



## rherrell (Mar 27, 2013)

You'll land on your feet, c'mon down to NC, you'll love it here!:biggrin:


----------



## gimpy (Mar 27, 2013)

I've always been told, when God close's one door, he always opens another.....

I have been though this time after time.......

Hang in there, you are in my prayers and thoughts


----------



## snyiper (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry Neil for the way things have turned out for you. I too believe you will land on your feet with your head clear, good luck!!!


----------



## GaryMGg (Mar 27, 2013)

Neil,
I hope the road ahead is smooth sailing for you.


----------



## Jjartwood (Mar 27, 2013)

Wolffy,I'm real sorry to hear this, but your plan sounds like a good one.
You are one of those people that will drive on until you land on your feet again,I'm sure.
Do what's best for you.
Mark
PS. keep your back to the wind and your powder dry.


----------



## gvarnador (Mar 28, 2013)

Dude This is my first post, But with your misfortune I was compelled to do so. My grandfather always told me " The only person that can make you happy is YOU". So head up stay strong and Fight Devil Dog Fight!!!


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 28, 2013)

Neil,
Hope that life will get better for you.  One day at a time will get you through any challenge.  Change is most often good for us.  Take care and the very best to you.


----------



## Old Lar (Mar 28, 2013)

Best of luck going down the road.  Keep us informed on what's happening and where you end up.


----------



## Janster (Mar 28, 2013)

..as one door closes, another opens, and, "HE" will still walk with you! Have a Blessed journey! Be well...................Jan


----------



## Georgia Reb (Mar 28, 2013)

I know you have heard all the good luck, keep your head up, etc.
Well I was hit hard by loosing my job after working for the same co. for over 29 years.Caused a lot of marriage problems, etc. But things did turn out great for me, it just takes time and money, if you are like me I have more time than money.
So brother, you hang in there, you have a lot of supports on this site. IF you make it to Georgia, give me a holler. Take care
BT


----------



## Gruntie (May 24, 2013)

Thought I would throw this out here since there were so many wishing my dad well. He was recalled to his old job due to his expertise, so he spent about a month in Boston and when he came back he seemed to be a lot happier again and is doing well. He is staying busy and was put in the NY office which is a true honor in his field, so he is not going to be moving anytime soon. Hopefully Neil will be back on here as soon as he gets his shop set up again in the new location and he has time to take a breathe. His bike is still sitting but I'm going to ride it since he doesn't have time, I will make the sacrifice...LOL   I was using his laser recently while he was away, can anyone tell me how to reset the xy coordinate  that is disabled?


----------



## Dalecamino (May 24, 2013)

Anthony, thanks for the update on Neil. I was hoping he would get back to what he is good at, and liked doing. Be careful on that bike. I hear it's not an ordinary HD. Looking forward to hearing from Neil again.


----------



## jyreene (May 24, 2013)

Glad Neil will be back. He was always a source of information and inspiration. This Devil Dog can't wait for his return.


----------

